

A Powerful Twitter Client in less than 50 lines using Ruby Metaprogramming - gosuri
http://gregosuri.com/powerful-twitter-api-wrapper-in-less-than-50

======
zackattack
the ruby's cool, i guess, but holy shit is the gridbag.com design awful.

